# Home built pistol



## radfordc

I recently got interested in building pistols. Here is my first one. It is a .17 cal blackpowder muzzle loading derringer.


----------



## radfordc

That one turned out so well I decided to try something a bit more challenging...a .45 Long Colt pistol. Here is a drawing of the pistol. 

View attachment Chicopee CF.PDF


----------



## radfordc

Here is what I have so far.


----------



## steamer

Cool!

Is it from plans, or your own design?

Dave


----------



## kcmillin

Cool Indeed!! I have a half made .22cal pistol I hope to finish one day. This just got me thinking about it again.

Did you make the barrel? If so, how does one go about rifling the bore?

Also, Is it legal? Can it be sold?

Kel


----------



## pickstock

i have half of somthing here, also have all the plans but no names

dad made it when he did his apprentaship, everyone had to build one, half way through new laws came in saying you must be a registered manufacturer and all this rubbish about it so it all got canceled a lot were handed into the police.
dad kept his in the filing cabnet in the shed, one day i might make one but id prefer to make a rifle to go hunting small game with


----------



## imagineering

Will this count??






Bronze, Jarrah, Copper, Silver Steel & Jewellery accoutrements.

Murray.


----------



## chalky

Hello all, Pickstock, I find your comment on the set piece for your father in his 
apprenticeship very interesting . All I did was fit round pieces in square holes!
When was the pistol exercise in being and what was the type of pistol (drawing?).

Waiting in anticipation and very great interest.

Chalky.


----------



## radfordc

The design is based on the Chicopee center fire rifle by Frank De Hass. I modified the design to make the action a little more compact. The barrel was purchased from Green Mountain Barrels...they sell 11" long rifled barrel blanks for $29. I will have to cut the chamber and thread the barrel to fit the action. As long as you follow the ATF rules its perfectly legal to make a handgun or rifle for yourself, but you can't make a gun to sell unless you are a licensed manufacturer.


----------



## Herbiev

Great project. Always wanted to give it a try but plans are so hard to come by. I will follow this thread with great interest.


----------



## ttrikalin

I do not like firearms myself, but I do find this build very interesting. You have yet another loyal follower. 

take care, 

tom in MA


----------



## n4zou

Do NOT build this one....... 



*Trojan in link, Link removed*


----------



## radfordc

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Great project. Always wanted to give it a try but plans are so hard to come by. I will follow this thread with great interest.



Search for JACO pistol, JACO Western, JACO Derringer and you should find several sources of plans.


----------



## gbritnell

Along with the engines, transmissions and other stuff I have made a few miniature weapons myself. This is a half sized Colt army .44. Many years ago a friend had a few black powder guns and I took this one apart and made drawings for it. Mechanically everything works but I've never tried to shoot it. 
gbritnell


----------



## radfordc

Wow...very nice. Much more sophisticated design than what I'm doing.

Here is the action starting to come together.


----------



## chads

Nice job on the pistol! 

I made a .22 cal Cannon last year. It shoots round lead balls with BP...


----------



## seagar

This doesn,t look like an engine to me.and I DONT think weapons belong in this forum.

Ian(seagar)


----------



## radfordc

Thank you for your input, Ian. I was wondering when a Net Nanny would show up. 

BTW, this is the "Off Topic" area for all things "not engine". However, if you feel so inclined there is a link here so that you can report this to the Moderator and ask that this thread be removed.

Charlie


----------



## steamer

OK Guys...throttle back here OK.

Dave


----------



## tel

Yeah, wot Dave said.

And, BTW, by definition it IS an engine!

http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&q=e...EoG3cb_Lne8B&ved=0CBgQkQ4&fp=25ebb683905b9cbd


----------



## seagar

If you knew your thred would offend ,why did you post it ?I find your reply offensive and I have never seen this type thimg in here before and I hope never again.

Ian.


----------



## Maryak

Guys,

Different countries have different traditions and whilst we may not agree with them we should respect them. It was not that long ago that Oz had a more liberal attitude towards firearms, i.e. prior to Port Arthur and I'm not convinced that our current draconian laws have done anything positive. The police now carry firearms in every state, (I can remember when they did not), gangland shootings are a fairly regular event.

I for one would like the right to protect my family and property especially now that I am older and home invasions of Gerry and the Hat Tricks are on the rise.

Lastly, people in glass houses should not throw stones.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60

I enjoy model projects of any type.

AND, I am a firearms enthusiast. 

There is no violence intended in knocking over a soup can or punching a hole 
in a paper target with a tiny gun.

I don't build small guns but I do like the little ones.
This is the cartridge my most recent toy fires.
It's a .17HMR







The quarter and .177 pellet gun ammo are for scale.

I'm not out to kill ANYTHING with that!
It's a personal test of accuracy and control.
Very much like hitting that size on the first attempt in machining.

If you feel I'm out of line with those thoughts please feel free to correct me.

Rick


----------



## kcmillin

Rick, I had a hole lot of fun with my old .17hmr. They are very accurate weapons. As long as it ain't windy :big: 

Kel


----------



## rake60

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> Rick, I had a hole lot of fun with my old .17hmr. They are very accurate weapons. As long as it ain't windy :big:
> 
> Kel



Wind wouldn't affect my hand gun accuracy.

I couldn't hit the wide side of a barn if I was locked up inside it! 

It's kind of like golf, I'm not that good at it but I love trying!

Rick


----------



## radfordc

One of the hardest parts of this build is fitting the barrel into the receiver. I bored the receiver to take a 3/4-16 tapped thread for a depth of 3/4". The rest of the bore was left at .690 diameter. The barrel was turned and threaded on the lathe to fit the receiver. The fit is near perfect...tight enough to require a wrench to turn it on, but smooth.


----------



## kcmillin

Very Nice!

Are the barrels hard to machine? 

Kel


----------



## radfordc

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> Very Nice!
> 
> Are the barrels hard to machine?
> 
> Kel



Not that hard at all. The barrel is 4140 steel. I used a carbide insert turning tool to take the barrel down from 1" to .750". Running the lathe as fast as it will turn I could take .020 cuts. I did the threads with one of the cheap brazed carbide tools that came with my lathe years ago.


----------



## Tin Falcon

Ian: this is the break room an area for off topic posts. the section where folks talk about making motorcycle parts.As well as other not model engine machining subjects. Folks post about struggles in life such as fires, floods, earthquakes personal injuries etc. . And some of the joys of life. like a new addition to the family whether it be a new child, grand child, machine for the shop, building a new house, whatever. This is an open forum.
So unless the posts 1) portray criminal activity 2) break the forum rules or guidelines for posts or 3) Start a potential volatile discussion on a sensitive subject such as politics or religion. I will not delete a post. 

All: 
a caveat: Firearms laws do differ greatly from country to county and even state to state and city to city in the US. Please check local laws before attempting to build any firearm related project. I do not want to have to read stories of someones shop getting raided. 
Bottom line here is respect there are many countries represented on this forum and those counties represent many varied cultures and traditions . we do not have to like all those differences but we should respect them.

Villiage Press Machinist Workshop Magazine has a gun smithing section. I have seen model firearm at shows and featured on the Internet craftsmanship museum. Model firearms and gunsmithing is a part of the Model Engineering hobby as much as locomotives, steam boats, clocks, marble habitat sculptures, etc. 

Tin


----------



## tel

Well said Tin, more or less sums up what I was going to say.


----------



## itowbig

looking forward to the completion of this . personal note i love everything that you all build here i wish i had a 1/4 of what u guys all know. so many different models all of them great built by great hands of knowledge.


----------



## Metal Butcher

Hi Charlie! Nice work!! I thought you might enjoy seeing my first and only attempt at making guns.

I bought the plans from a small classified ad in Mechanics Illustrated (I think) or some other publication in the late 60s. I still have the original envelope, plan, and the original ad that shows the plans were $1.00 PP. The plan came with a registration number that I later stamped on the butt of the gun as per instructions. Its supposedly registered in my name...some where?

The pistol is called a Childs Camper pistol. Childs was the name of the designer, and the plans were copyrighted. I started the project about 40 years ago, and got it about 90% finished using a hack saw, a couple of files, and a hand cranked drill! That's all Dad had! One of my Dads friend's made the knurled threaded rod and tapped the block that it screws into. I remember the project being an insane amount of work. Eventually the project came to a long term standstill. I got back to it about 15 years ago and finished it by making the wood grips, adding the front sight, and drilling the barrel for a .22 cal liner that I chambered for .22 short. I only fired it once just to try it out, but I was somewhat reluctant!

EDIT! Unbelievable! I just found this on the internet!

http://garagegunsmithing.com/forum/...c36d2c34a39dd1804f972b&mode=view/Childs 3.JPG

http://garagegunsmithing.com/forum/download/file.php?id=586&mode=view/Childs 1.JPG

http://garagegunsmithing.com/forum/download/file.php?id=585&mode=view/Childs 2.JPG






















-MB


----------



## Herbiev

Great work MB. A truly hand made work of art


----------



## itowbig

wow how perdy


----------



## radfordc

Nice. I really like the grips. Is that walnut?


----------



## Metal Butcher

radfordc  said:
			
		

> Nice. I really like the grips. Is that walnut?



Charlie, yes its a walnut of some sort. When the Bell phone system was broken up I was told to return my phone or pay rent on it. They told me that I bought the wood box and not the phone inside it, and they would not credit me for the box. I came back the next day gave them the electronic guts, kept the box, and went elsewhere to buy a phone. I allays admired the wood and lemon oiled it regularly. And I remember thinking how nice a set of pistol grips made from the wood would look.

I got the opportunity to find out, and if I remember correctly those grips cost $79! 

-MB


----------



## deadin

This is a set of plans I have come close to buying, but then I would have to buy a bigger lathe and mill. ;D
(and I probably couldn't afford the brass.... 

These are perfectly legal in the U.S. as they do not depend on the energy of the fired cartridge to cycle. They are hand cranked. Put a motor on it and go to prison.......

http://www.modelgatlinggunplans.com/#


----------



## radfordc

Interesting bit of work today making the chamber reamer. I followed the method in this link: 
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/cbore/cbore.html 
One step in his instructions was new to me...that is cutting the flutes deeper than 1/2 the diameter of the tool. He said to use 1/2 + .044 * diameter as the DOC and it worked perfectly. I will say that its a good thing I did the heating and quenching of the O-1 drill rod in the open garage. The jar of oil immediately caught fire and the smoke was think. Not a basement job. Here is a pic of the finished reamer.


----------



## radfordc

The reamer did the job as you can see here.


----------



## Chaffe

very interesting thread, i am a shooting enthusiast myself and have often thought of making a working air rifle or similar, keep up the good work!


----------



## shred

deadin  said:
			
		

> This is a set of plans I have come close to buying, but then I would have to buy a bigger lathe and mill. ;D
> (and I probably couldn't afford the brass....
> 
> These are perfectly legal in the U.S. as they do not depend on the energy of the fired cartridge to cycle. They are hand cranked. Put a motor on it and go to prison.......
> 
> http://www.modelgatlinggunplans.com/#


One of my very long-term projects is a .22 Gatling. It's maybe 30% done and it's been a couple years...


----------



## deadin

shred,
Are you using the plans I linked to?
If so, what would you consider the smallest lathe and mill they would require?

Dean


----------



## xo18thfa

radfordc  said:
			
		

> That one turned out so well I decided to try something a bit more challenging...a .45 Long Colt pistol. Here is a drawing of the pistol.



Is that an adaptation of Frank de Haas' "Chicopee" rifle? That looks cool. 

Edit!!! I should have read the rest of the thread. I like de Haas' designs. Want to try one someday. Something in 22 Hornet.


----------



## radfordc

Got the action silver brazed together. Also, finished chambering the barrel, cut the extractor notch, and made the extractor.


----------



## hopeless

another nice project. Would love to make something like this but our draconian laws forbid it. Not that it has stopped driveby shootings violent gun crimes etc but you know that.
I will keep watching this build ;D Re the .22 gatling I did think about buying the plans but ...well you know 
Pete


----------



## davet55

G'Day Gentlemen,
I am new to this site and have found it to be an excellent source of information not to mention being very entertaining. However, is the manufacture of guns really something we want to promote? I know you Americans have this foolish "Right To Bear Arms" thing happening but lets stick to building engines and playing in our workshops making worthwhile stuff.
Regards
Dave Tointon


----------



## gbritnell

Hi Dave,
I believe the moderator covered this a few posts back.
Enough said!!


----------



## davet55

Sorry I missed that post, just that I have had a couple of work collegues killed by home made guns and would rather that building techniques are not distributed freely
Regards
Dave Tointon


----------



## radfordc

I heard of a guy who was killed by a machine. I think we need to avoid those too.


----------



## Chaffe

radfordc  said:
			
		

> I heard of a guy who was killed by a machine. I think we need to avoid those too.


Im not going to work again incase the lathes get me


----------



## chads

davet55  said:
			
		

> G'Day Gentlemen,
> I am new to this site and have found it to be an excellent source of information not to mention being very entertaining. However, is the manufacture of guns really something we want to promote? I know you Americans have this foolish  "Right To Bear Arms" thing happening but lets stick to building engines and playing in our workshops making worthwhile stuff.
> Regards
> Dave Tointon



Foolish? It's what has made our Country great.


----------



## Herbiev

Dont forget our "killer boilers" :big:


----------



## mklotz

Dave Tointon,

Your characterization of someone else's legal system as "foolish" inflamed me to the point where I mistakenly deleted this entire thread lest we have to endure another of the gun controversies that make so many fora unpleasant. I've restored it but I will delete it again unless the bickering ends immediately.

You are not in charge of what is appropriate or inappropriate on this forum. That's the job for the moderators. If you have issues with that, take it up with me via PM.


----------



## Foozer

Love the photos of the cannons, when I feel confident enough am gonna have to tackle a build of one. They just have that "Art Work" appeal to em.

I do have a concealed carry permit, can hear the bride now, "Is that a cannon in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?

Robert


----------



## gbritnell

I grew up with guns. First BB guns, then 22's, then a shotgun and others. My father and uncle were hunters, pheasant, rabbits, ducks and such so I was taught proper firearm use and safety. I lived in a somewhat rural community and all of my friends enjoyed target shooting, plinking and hunting. 
 I have always thought that a lot of firearms had a great beauty to them, from hand engraving to ivory and gold inlays. 
 I am a modeler and miniature builder as everyone on this forum knows. Along with my engines and other pieces I have built a few arms, one I posted earlier, an Army .44 cap and ball pistol. 
 I have a friend who got into model cannon building. After building about 6 different types he stopped. I asked why and he said that he had built most of the interesting looking ones and didn't know what else to build. 
 I told him that I had seen pictures of the half sized Gatling gun so why didn't he build something like that, as a model not an operating type. 
 There were no plans available at that time so with the luxury of having a large city library (Cleveland, Ohio) with all of the U.S. patent files we spent a day going through the patent drawings and library books gathering information and making photocopies of the material. 
 With a stack of information I started making a set of drawings. This was long before I even knew about CAD so the originals were all hand drawn. With the drawings complete we started building two of them, one for me and one for him. 
 This is a non firing but operating miniature of the real thing. The metal work is brass and stainless and the wood is Black Walnut. 
 I present to you 4 pictures of my model.
gbritnell


----------



## gbritnell

Later when I learned CAD I redrew the drawings, not that the hand drawn ones weren't good but the CAD ones had a professional look to them. 
 At the NAMES show Sherline tools used to have a contest for building miniatures. I had submitted several engines at different shows and the one year I thought it was time for something a little different so I made a very small copy of my bigger Gatling gun. The same materials were used but as you can see by the dime in front it's much smaller.
George


----------



## mklotz

Amazing work as usual, George. (Like everyone else, I'm running out of superlatives.)

I seem to remember another fantastic firearm model of yours that you presented over on HSM - a Mannlicher as I remember. (As a kid I had the Best Plastics working model of the Winchester and always wanted to have the others. It even occurred to me to use the plastic model to make a metal replica but I didn't have the skills - then or now.)

Perhaps you would care to show your models of the Mannlicher and the Winchester here? I'm sure _most_ of the members would appreciate seeing such fine examples of workmanship.


----------



## davet55

Gentlemen,
It seems that I have said the wrong thing here. To all the members of this forum I sincerely apologize for any offence caused and in future I shall refrain from any political comment. By the way Radford and Chaffe, your posts were very funny. I hope we all got a laugh out of it anyway.
Regards
Dave Tointon
 :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## gbritnell

Thanks for the kind words Marv,
Having hijacked this thread enough I started another in the 'break room' titled 'mannlicher'.
George


----------



## Maryak

George,

Please educate me....................What's plinking ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kf2qd

Plinkin is the process of pokin holes in tin cans, soda bottles, blocks of wood and other objects for the fun of it with some sort of fire-arm, bow or slingshot. As a side effect it also tends to improve one's marksmanship skills.


----------



## steamer

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> Plinkin is the process of pokin holes in tin cans, soda bottles, blocks of wood and other objects for the fun of it with some sort of fire-arm, bow or slingshot. As a side effect it also tends to improve one's marksmanship skills.



YUP!

Some items are more fun to "plink" with than others...hehehe

Dave


----------



## Powder keg

Your doing a great job!!! I'll be watching this(o;


----------



## radfordc

Here is the firing pin assembly. Firing pin is drill rod hardened and tempered. The assembly fits into the breech block and is held with one 1/8" cross pin.


----------



## radfordc

I made the fitting for bolting on the stock and the locking lever that locks the action. Notice the missing screw...broke a tap in the hole. The action is locked tight with a cartridge in the chamber. Everything snug and smooth.

This will be the last post for several weeks as I have to go out of town for business this week and then next Saturday the wife and I leave for a two week cruise through the Panama Canal.


----------



## xo18thfa

.45 Long Colt is a straight case, I think. Did you just straight bore the chamber?


----------



## Twmaster

Radfordc...

I've been following your thread on Garage Gunsmithing. Nice.


----------



## radfordc

xo18thfa  said:
			
		

> .45 Long Colt is a straight case, I think. Did you just straight bore the chamber?



I first made a reamer using the dimensions in the SAMMI data book. This reamer unfortunately cut the chamber oversize because it warped when I quenched it. 

For the actual barrel I used a three step process. First, I made a D reamer to cut the straight portion of the chamber to a depth of 1.25". This was followed with a throating reamer to cut the tapered throat. And finally, I used a boring bar to cut the rim recess to a depth of .060".


----------



## Herbiev

Radfordc. Have a great cruise and we look forward to more photos upon your return


----------



## radfordc

Home from vacation about two weeks ago and have been finishing up the pistol project. Everything functional is finished...just need to do some detail work, bluing, etc. Maybe I will get a chance to try it out next weekend.


----------



## radfordc

Blued it tonight.


----------



## Chaffe

looking very nice, do you have any info on the bluing process? was it hot or cold blued? thanks


----------



## tel

That bluing turned out very well - share the secret! ;D


----------



## radfordc

The bluing process is dead simple: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=419877

Polish and clean the metal with acetone, swab on the bluing solution with a cotton ball, wait one minute and rinse in cold water. Dry, buff, and oil.


----------



## Elmo4895

I like your build. I have been pondering on building a handgun based on modified Chicopee plans. And here is one in the flesh era steel. 
 Elmo


----------



## stragenmitsuko

Very nice . 
One more follower . 

Someday I will also try building a gun  . 

I'm a bit of a fan of .22 replica's of "famous" guns .
Like the gatling fi . Or the mauser C96 "broomstick" . 
The tompson smg would also be on my list . 
Sadly information and plans are very hard to find . 

Pat


----------



## Xtyl27

Absolutely beautiful work on the gun and on everything I've seen in this forum. I almost quit the forum when the anti-gun comments started showing up. I understand the motivations to protect everyone, but we are a partially stupid species and I've yet to see the human genius who did not portray incredible stupidity in one area or another; as a species - this is cultural - we tolerate risk, knowing we are capable of making deadly mistakes, so that our culture may advance as rapidly as possible in technology. 
If as a society we put safety first - truly - we would not have long haul trucks on our highways in the U.S. All long haul shipping would be on trains. More than half of the families killed on our highways every year are due to little cars sharing the same roads with gigantic trucks. We would not have gas stoves in our kitchens. Every year people die from misuse of gas appliances or defects in gas appliances. We would not have 110 AC in our wall outlets, which kill many people, especially children. We would convert all houses and all appliances to 12 volts DC, where the electrocution hazard is virtually zero.
In the end, we have a choice as a species: complete safety and no freedom whatsoever...OR...freedom of choice and we accept lethal risks as part of that freedom, unavoidable.
I am encouraged that the moderators of this forum saw fit to maintain freedom. I have several really fun and different gun projects I wish to do and post; I look forward to learning from the masters here.

Best, Charlie
PS: In the U.S., it is STILL a constitutionally protected freedom to build your own gun without needing to register it - as a matter of fact, the ATF does not even allow the registration of home built guns - so long as it is not a machine gun or larger in caliber than 50, and so long as you never sell it or give it away...you can't even pass it on to your heirs, which sucks. In addition, if the gun is muzzle loading and uses percussion caps (type of propellant is irrelevant), it is also not-registerable and it is completely legal - even for felons - so long as you do not exceed .50" in caliber.


----------



## editor123

Xtyl27 said:


> PS: In the U.S., it is STILL a constitutionally protected freedom to build your own gun without needing to register it - as a matter of fact, the ATF does not even allow the registration of home built guns - so long as it is not a machine gun or larger in caliber than 50, and so long as you never sell it or give it away...you can't even pass it on to your heirs, which sucks. In addition, if the gun is muzzle loading and uses percussion caps (type of propellant is irrelevant), it is also not-registerable and it is completely legal - even for felons - so long as you do not exceed .50" in caliber.



I was told by one of the folks who sell the Gatling plans that it is indeed legal to build a firearm but the only way to legally dispose of it other than destruction is to bequeath it to someone. I am not a lawyer so take my input with a large spoon of salt.


----------



## ldsgeek

The federal rule is, in general terms, you cannot make a firearm with the intention of selling it, state laws may vary from this of course. However, you can sell firearms that you have made, or give them away, or pass the to your heirs, legally, as long as the recipient is legal to receive them. They do not need to have a serial number or other identifying marks, although it is recommended that you do so in case of theft. If you make a firearm for someone else, that's when you need a license. So make them, enjoy them,  and if you tire of them pass them on to others. All of this can be verified at the BATFE website.


----------



## 1066

Some really excellent work, I think the 1/2 size Colt revolver is a work of art. Here's my effort, I made this around 40 years ago with no plans and just a few hand tools.






and a video HERE


----------



## Shipdisturber

A little something I made about 5 years ago it's an 1873 Parrot rifle if I remember right. The wheels are solid oak banded with flattened copper pipe. It can't shoot because the vent hole isn't drilled through. About gun laws, I live in Canada and our laws differ from the States but we are still allowed restricted weapons etc. it's just tougher to get them up here.


----------



## Xtyl27

I am super glad to find out I am wrong about not being able to bequeath home made guns to heirs!! That really motivates me to start building some guns, the joy of knowing I can pass them on to my children. As far as selling them if you didn't intend to sell them when you made them - wow, that blows me away. I guess the issue would be proving intent...dunno how you do that. But I'm grateful for the information and I do intend to go to the ATF website and try to check it out. Previous attempts to clarify various points of the law at the ATF website always left me a little mystified and uneasy - and I have twice sent letters to the ATF asking for clarification on a point, and they never responded. As in it's been several years now and they never responded. So, I guess they don't respond, or they didn't respond to the questions I asked - which regarded modern takes on muzzle loading and percussion caps, combining those with modern ways of building a gun. Anyway, thanks again - and that derringer is totally sweet, really nice work.


----------



## Richard1

seagar said:


> This doesn,t look like an engine to me.and I DONT think weapons belong in this forum.
> 
> Ian(seagar)



Isn't it an internal combustion engine with disposable pistons?


----------



## Shelton

What beautiful workman ship on all the types of firearms shown.    Or the launchers of projectiles.


----------



## MIKE4444

BILLIANT  MODEL


----------



## adolfgalland

George,  I like your Gatling's. Even as a kid watching western movies I fell in love with the Gatling. I also went to libraries maybe 30 years ago and got all the info I could. Here is one that's 6 inches long and all brass.   Gary


----------



## packrat

Quote "This doesn't look like an engine to me. and I DONT think weapons belong in this forum."

Its about machine tools and working with your hands, all this anti gun talk lately is getting tiresome..


----------



## dnalot

I just like making things. I don't care what. I made a Gatling gun on a marine mount awhile back and posted some photos here     My Post

Its the first model on my shelf most people respond to. "Is that a Gatling gun?" No I reply, its a salt shaker. 

Mark T


----------



## Thommo

Hi Mark, I’m assuming that this little Gatling gun fires? Do you have any video of it being fired? I know it’s not an engine but it’s beautiful engineering just the same!


----------



## SmithDoor

I agree it not related to engines.
Unless there more complicated I would l leave the post alone. 

Main is everyone has start with type of project before building a engine witch is  very complex for most..

Dave



radfordc said:


> Thank you for your input, Ian. I was wondering when a Net Nanny would show up.
> 
> BTW, this is the "Off Topic" area for all things "not engine". However, if you feel so inclined there is a link here so that you can report this to the Moderator and ask that this thread be removed.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## SmithDoor

To sell you need to get a S/N most licensed gunsmith can do this as part for fee.

Dave



kcmillin said:


> Cool Indeed!! I have a half made .22cal pistol I hope to finish one day. This just got me thinking about it again.
> 
> Did you make the barrel? If so, how does one go about rifling the bore?
> 
> Also, Is it legal? Can it be sold?
> 
> Kel


----------



## MarkWoody




----------



## MarkWoody

This is a "sheet metal Derringer " I made a while back, mostly hand made but I did use a Chinese mini-lathe to do the barrel . I am not allowed to make a firing gun in the UK so I made it a cap-gun , I polished it up so bright it is hard to get a picture without bright reflections !


----------



## Rocket Man

packrat said:


> Quote "This doesn't look like an engine to me. and I DONT think weapons belong in this forum."
> 
> Its about machine tools and working with your hands, all this anti gun talk lately is getting tiresome..



This is a machinist forum.  Machine tools will build anything.  I build, rocket engines, jet engines, cross bow, cannons, guns, bicycles, civil war reproduction's, hot air engines, steam engines, model airplane parts, car parts, steam boiler, solar, electronics, wind mill, and more.


----------



## PeterDRG

The link earlier in the thread to the Gatling plans no longer works. Well, it is 10 years old. Does anyone know of a current one or one for a Walther PPK ?


----------



## Rocket Man

PeterDRG said:


> The link earlier in the thread to the Gatling plans no longer works. Well, it is 10 years old. Does anyone know of a current one or one for a Walther PPK ?



Those Gatling gun plans were available 30 years ago.  I decided it was much less work to buy 8 rifles remove the stocks then mount them on a frame so a crank will make them shoot in 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, order.   The guns all held 20 bullets each.


----------



## Richard Hed

Thommo said:


> Hi Mark, I’m assuming that this little Gatling gun fires? Do you have any video of it being fired? I know it’s not an engine but it’s beautiful engineering just the same!


Actually, it IS and engine.  The Romans made up the word engine and engineer.  They were from the engines of war like ballista and others.


----------

